# طالبان يصممان رجلاً آلياً لقراءة الطريق عبر الألون



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

في "هندسة" جامعة الإمارات طالبان يصممان رجلاً آلياً لقراءة الطريق عبر الألون تمكن طالبان من كلية الهندسة في جامعة الإمارات من صنع روبوت آلي يساعد في التعرف على معالم الطريق عن طريق الألوان وبدقة فائقة وسرعة كبيرة. 


وكان كل من الطالبين اكرم مصطفى ومحمد رضوان مراد قد شاركا في برنامج دراسي في جامعة فازا الفنلندية في إطار التبادل العلمي بين الجامعتين لمدة فصل دراسي واحد، وأكد الطالبان أنهما وخلال فترة دراستهما قد عملا على إعداد مشروع خاص بإعداد مسارات الكترونية لاكتشاف معالم الطريق عن طريق تغيير الألوان المختلفة . 


وتحليلها عبر جهاز خاص يقوم بدوره بتحليل القراءات الرقمية المختلفة وتغيير الاتجاه بواسطة التحكم في محركين صغيرين ومن خلال ضبط آليه السرعة باستخدام ثلاثة مجسمات تقرأ لونا واحدا، هو اللون الأسود. 


وهو اللون الذي يعطي إشارة »صفر« بينما اللون الأبيض يعطي إشارة (1) والعدد يترجم في البرنامج داخل اللوحات ويعطي الأوامر للروبوت الآلي بالسير في خط مستقيم محدد.أكد الطالبان على أهمية المشروع في تنمية وتقدير روح البحث العلمي لدى الطلبة. 


حيث كانت فرصة دراستهما في جامعة فازا الفنلندية فرصة رائعة للتعرف على برامج علمية وأكاديمية واكتساب معارف ومهارات وخبرات أكاديمية متميزة سوف تساعدهما على تطوير قدراتهما العلمية الشخصية لا سيما وان الجامعة تتمتع بإمكانات علمية وبحثية كبيرة. 


وأشارا إلى أنهما فوجئا خلال دراستهما هناك بوجود معلومات كافية عن مستوى التعليم في جامعة الإمارات لا سيما كلية تقنية المعلومات وكليات الهندسة، حيث قام عدد من الطلبة الفنلنديين بدراسة بعض المساقات العلمية في كلية تقنية المعلومات في جامعة الإمارات مما عزز مكانتهما العلمية. 


مؤكدين في الوقت نفسه على أهمية إتاحة الفرصة أمام الطلبة في مثل هذه الجامعات وتبادل الخبرات العلمية، حيث قاما هناك بالمشاركة أيضاً في بعض المعارض العلمية . 


حيث يقدم الطلبة من مختلف أنحاء العالم مشاريعهم العلمية المتميزة وأكدا من خلال اختلاطهما بالطلبة هناك ان المستوى العلمي لأبناء طلبة جامعة الإمارات لا يقل أبداً عن مستوى طلاب تلك الجامعات بل هو متفوق في بعض الجوانب


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مايو 2006)

*فعلاً نحن على الطريق الصحيح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أخي العزيز أحمد على هذا الموضوع القيم, والذي يؤكد أننا نحن العرب نستطيع أن تقوم بالعديد والعديد من المشاريع العملاقة والناجحة.
فمع تحديد الهدف والتخطيط والتنفيذ السليمين, سنصبح في مكانة مرموقة بين دول العالم المتقدم.
والله الموفق :7:​


----------



## justice (22 مايو 2006)

وفقهم الله وذادهم علماً وإياك


----------



## hassan1 (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا لهذين الطالبين على هذا الإختراع و أتمنا لهما التوفيق في عملهما على خدمة الوطن و رقية


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكرك أخي العزيز أحمد على هذا الموضوع القيم, والذي يؤكد أننا نحن العرب نستطيع أن تقوم بالعديد والعديد من المشاريع العملاقة والناجحة.
> فمع تحديد الهدف والتخطيط والتنفيذ السليمين, سنصبح في مكانة مرموقة بين دول العالم المتقدم.
> ...


شكرا لك اخ احمد ولكن دعنى اوضح لك ان الغرب ليسوا احسن منا فى شى و نحن قادرون على ان نغزو العالم ولكن للاسف البيئة التى نعيش فيها لا تصلح لذلك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مايو 2006)

*صدقت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صدقت أخي أحمد, فعلاً الغرب ليسوا بأحسن منا, ولكن يتوفر لديهم شئ نفتقده, وهو التشجيع نحو الإبتكار.
فإذا توفر هذا العامل, سصبح أسياد العالم بإذن الله
والله الموفق​


----------



## ياسر الشعار (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لهذين الطالبين لأنهم أعطونا نحن العرب الحماس


----------



## م / حسـام (26 أغسطس 2007)

وفقهم الله


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (4 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى لهذان الطالبان مزيد من النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## سبورت سستم (16 فبراير 2008)

نشكرالطالبان على ما قاموا به من عمل عجزت عنه الامه العربيه القادره والعاجزه بنفس الوقت

اما بالنسبه للنظام والربوت عباره عن نظام اخواني اين يمكن ان نستفيد من هذا النظام لو اردنى تطبيقه في حياتنا اليوميه على اجهزتنا وهو المهم والاختراع اذا فقد قيمته العمليه اصبح فاشل فيجب ان يكون له فائده
انا بالنسبه الي فكرت باستخدامه بالسيارات ولكن اكتشفت انه يمكن ان يقوم بعمل كارثر بسبب الوان السيارات المتعدده


----------

